# Service - dubai international airport



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

ARRIVALS - Is there a shuttle service that goes to the terminal bldg.?

I'm just a bit worried coz I am landing at Dubai International with two sleeping little kids (flight arrives very very late in the night).

Advice and recommendations will be most appreciated.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

NATS said:


> ARRIVALS - Is there a shuttle service that goes to the terminal bldg.?
> 
> I'm just a bit worried coz I am landing at Dubai International with two sleeping little kids (flight arrives very very late in the night).
> 
> Advice and recommendations will be most appreciated.



A shuttle service from where? I don't understand your question.

If you want assistance on arrival book the Ahlan service as they will assist with bags and the formalities.

AHLAN: Your Personal Airport Concierge

-


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> A shuttle service from where? I don't understand your question.
> 
> If you want assistance on arrival book the Ahlan service as they will assist with bags and the formalities.
> 
> ...


sorry i didn't mean to confuse.

When the plane lands on the runway, is there a shuttle service that can take the kids and I into the terminal where the visa counter, etc. are. coz I heard to get from the runway to the terminal is about a half kilometre walk?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

NATS said:


> sorry i didn't mean to confuse.
> 
> When the plane lands on the runway, is there a shuttle service that can take the kids and I into the terminal where the visa counter, etc. are. coz I heard to get from the runway to the terminal is about a half kilometre walk?



Yes, there is. However, getting a seat might be a prob. The buses are always packed and you almost always stand (unless you are one of the first few to get off the plane). Might be better to let the first bus go, if it's full, and then get on the next one!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> Yes, there is. However, getting a seat might be a prob. The buses are always packed and you almost always stand (unless you are one of the first few to get off the plane). Might be better to let the first bus go, if it's full, and then get on the next one!


BUS????????

I didn't get on a bus. Just walked off the plane onto one of those airbridge dooberys. Did you opt for the cheap seats Maz


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> BUS????????
> 
> I didn't get on a bus. Just walked off the plane onto one of those airbridge dooberys. Did you opt for the cheap seats Maz


You forget that I am a VIP! I do not walk anywhere! 

Did I tell you that I had a driver with a BMW a few weeks ago - had to sack him, he was no good!!  

I think that it depends on the stand where the plane is parked! Let's just say that it was quite a long bus ride for me.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh dear, confusion reigns. Let me clarify.

Most airlines will land at a stand and you will exist straight into the termnal. A handful (including Virgin) will often have to land further away and there will be a bus to take you to the terminal.

You don't mention how young your children are, but if very small you will find pushchairs (stroller) for your use shortly after getting off the plane.

It is a long walk, hence my suggestion to use the Ahlan service as that will reduce the walk and they wil handle passport control/visas whilst we wait in a lounge with a drink. They will them assist you with baggage collection and take it to a taxi or waiting car. 


Folks - please remember that your one experience of something may not be the norm or definitive. Thanks. 


-


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Folks - please remember that your one experience of something may not be the norm or definitive. Thanks.
> 
> 
> -



True! I flew in with Emirates and even I was shocked that the plane was parked so far from the terminal building. Oh well, I made it there in the end!


----------



## Shuja (May 29, 2008)

NATS,

Which airline are you flying on & at what time would you be arriving ?

If your flight is arriving late at night (after 10pm) from a GCC/South East Asian countries, more then likely your aircraft would be parked far out in Ramp, and the bus would take you to the terminal building for either Transit or Customs & Immigration. 

If you are arriving from states or somewhere in europe, aircraft is usually parked at a concourse in terminal building. You are better off being parked away from the terminal anyways, as the bus would take you directly to Immigration and you can avoid the long walk altogether. Virgin's flight from London are parked on the Ramp as they have a designated parking spot for this flight. 

Since Terminal 3 is now open, all GCC & North American flights for Emirates are being parked there. 

Like Elphaba mentioned, do take advantage of the Ahlan service as you'll have little kids to worry about.


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

My son is 21 months and daughter 3yrs 5 months. Flying on Emirates

Does Emirates make little children board first ?

Thanks for all the advice. It is very much appreciated!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes, Emirates board those who need assistance first ( such as families)


----------



## NATS (Sep 17, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Yes, Emirates board those who need assistance first ( such as families)


Thanks, let's hope and pray we are one of those and that upon arrival we go early too and manage to board the shuttle bus to the arrival terminal.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You wont be off loaded off the plane 1st...whoever is up the fastest is off 1st.
There are plenty of shuttles ( if your flight is one that requires it).

I travel often with 3 kids and have never had to wait for shuttle, as they bring more than 1 bus over to the plane.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> You wont be off loaded off the plane 1st...whoever is up the fastest is off 1st.
> There are plenty of shuttles ( if your flight is one that requires it).
> 
> I travel often with 3 kids and have never had to wait for shuttle, as they bring more than 1 bus over to the plane.


Very true! The shuttle buses were actually parked up waiting for the plane when I arrived! Emirates is quite good with children and they do go out of their way to help you out and make the journey a litlle bit easier. The flight attendant even took a baby for a walk on my flight, just to give her mum a bit of a breather!


----------

